# Rockport flyfishing



## Cm2000 (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm in town for the week with a 8wt rod with floating line having never fished salt. Any tips on what to fish or spots with public access? I brought my waders.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Look on the main fishing reports page. I think it's POCJetty who lives in Rockport and does lots of wade fishing. He MIGHT give you a spot or two to try, unsure but worth asking. Good luck.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

There's not much shoreline accesable in Rockport. If you go up to goose island you can access St. Charles bay and fish some of that shore line. I've done well there in the summer. Mostly underside Red's. 
If the wind is not blowing too hard I would go down to Port Aransus jetties and fish. Use a long leader and a weighted fly, like a large clouser.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

If you have a vehicle with you go down to Aransas Pass( less than 10 miles), take causeway (SH361 - turn left at the HEB) across bay. They're quite a few place you can turn off the road (right side) on Steadman Island. The are some decent walk in spots, but usually lots of folks too. If you continue across the bridge before you get to the ferry landing you can turn right off the road and park on hard sand, there might be others there too. But you can wade that whole shoreline behind Brown and Root flats. Protected well too from southeast winds. You might run into a boat load of flounder on the edge of several channel drops. Use Goggle Earth and scope it out. Great spot for a kayaks too. There are yak rentals available in the area. Call Dave at Swanpoint Landing (very nice fly shop and good people all in Rockport) he'll get you pointed in the right direction. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*skiffstiff*

best thing to due is to go see Super Dave at the Orvis store there in Rockport. That man has the absolute most knowledge of flyfishing areas around Rockport.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

head to the Orvis store and talk to Super Dave Hayward.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

SKIFFSTIFF said:


> head to the Orvis store and talk to Super Dave Hayward.


That and he's pretty cool to hang out with anyways...


----------

